# Improve Your KF Experience With This One Simple Trick



## Cryonic Haunted Bullets (Nov 17, 2019)

```
.reactionsBar {
    display: none !important;
}

.message-cell--user {
    display: none !important;
}

.message-cell {
    padding: 16px !important;
}

.bookmarkLink {
    display: none !important;
}

.fa-share-alt {
    display: none !important;
}

a.bbCodeBlock-sourceJump {
    visibility: hidden;
}

a.bbCodeBlock-sourceJump::after {
    visibility: hidden;
}

a.bbCodeBlock-sourceJump:before {
    font-family: 'font awesome 5 pro';
    font-size: inherit;
    font-style: normal;
    font-weight: 400;
    text-rendering: auto;
    -webkit-font-smoothing: antialiased;
    -moz-osx-font-smoothing: grayscale;
    content: "\f0aa";
    width: 1em;
    display: inline-block;
    visibility: visible;
}

.actionBar-action--report {
    display: none !important;
}

.actionBar {
    border-top: none !important;
}

.message-lastEdit {
    display: none !important;
}
```
KF is now an imageboard. Circumcise your e-peens.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Nov 17, 2019)

Imageboards suck, though.


----------



## Reverend (Nov 17, 2019)

I installed AdBlock so I didn't have to view this.


----------



## Neko GF (Nov 17, 2019)

Mods HATE him! Learn how one nigger figured out how to turn KF into something it was never intended to be.


----------



## Kirito (Nov 17, 2019)

Okay this is epic


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Nov 17, 2019)

Proving that black people ruin everything.


----------



## Spooky Bones (Nov 17, 2019)

>not including epically iconic color #789922


----------



## heyilikeyourmom (Nov 17, 2019)

> Circumcise your e-peens


Does it have the objectively indisputable health and spiritual benefits of real life circumcision?


----------



## ScamL Likely (Nov 17, 2019)

Now that's what I call CS III.


----------



## Chin of Campbell (Nov 17, 2019)

I improve my KF experience by blocking everyone who disagrees with me


----------



## Dante Alighieri (Nov 18, 2019)

That doesn't say "block Ron /pol/"


----------



## Cryonic Haunted Bullets (Aug 29, 2020)

new style


```
.reactionsBar {
    display: none !important;
}

.message-cell {
    padding: 16px !important;
}

/*
.message-cell--user {
    display: none !important;
}
*/

.message-inner {
    display: block !important;
}

.message-name {
    text-align: left;
}

.message-userTitle {
    display: none !important;
}

.message-newIndicator {
    display: none;
}

.message-newIndicator.hb-react-highlightIndicator {
    display: inline-block;
}

.userBanner {
    display: none !important;
}

.bookmarkLink {
    display: none !important;
}

.fa-share-alt {
    display: none !important;
}

/*
a.bbCodeBlock-sourceJump {
    visibility: hidden;
}

a.bbCodeBlock-sourceJump::after {
    visibility: hidden;
}


a.bbCodeBlock-sourceJump:before {
    font-family: 'font awesome 5 pro';
    font-size: inherit;
    font-style: normal;
    font-weight: 400;
    text-rendering: auto;
    -webkit-font-smoothing: antialiased;
    -moz-osx-font-smoothing: grayscale;
    content: "\f0aa";
    width: 1em;
    display: inline-block;
    visibility: visible;
}
*/

.actionBar-action--report {
    display: none !important;
}

.actionBar {
    border-top: none !important;
}

.message-lastEdit {
    display: none !important;
}

.message-avatar-wrapper {
    display: none !important;
}
```


----------



## Μusk (Sep 4, 2020)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## Porque no los dos? (Sep 4, 2020)

And here I thought it'd be the true advice to fucking lurk moar.


----------

